# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ٢١٨٩٧ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٧/١٣) (إكراه)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢١٨٩٧ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٧/١٣

العنوان : اكراه. اغتصاب مستندات بالقوة. قصد جنائي. حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ". نقض " أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها ".

الموجز : تحدث الحكم استقلالاُ عن القصد الجنائي في جريمة الاكراه بالقوة والتهديد على توقيع سند مثبت لدين. غير لازم. ما دام ما أورده من وقائع وظرف يدل على قيامه. اثباته في بيان كاف اقدام الطاعن على ارتكاب الجريمة متوخيا تعطيل ارادة المجني عليه بدس المخدر في شرابه وتهديده لحمله كرها على امضاء سند مثبت لدين. يتوافر به القصد الجنائي.

الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة الثلاثاء ( د ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ٢١٨٩٧ لسنة ٨٨ القضائية

جلسة الثلاثاء الموافق ١٣ من يوليو سنة ٢٠٢١

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المؤلفة برئاسة السيد المستشار/ مجدي تركي " نائب رئيس المحكمة "

وعضوية السادة المستشارين/ أحمد مصطفى، عماد محمد عبد الجيد،

 محمد أحمد خليفة " نواب رئيس المحكمة " سامح صبري

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(١) حكم " بيانات حكم الإدانة " " بيانات التسبيب. تسبيب غير معيب ".

 بيان الحكم واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها وإيراده أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه عليها واستعراض المحكمة لأدلة الدعوى على نحو يدل على أنها محصتها التمحيص الكافي وألمت بها إلماماً شاملاً. لا قصور.

(٢) اكراه. اغتصاب مستندات بالقوة. قصد جنائي. حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ". نقض " أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها ".

 تحدث الحكم استقلالاُ عن القصد الجنائي في جريمة الاكراه بالقوة والتهديد على توقيع سند مثبت لدين. غير لازم. ما دام ما أورده من وقائع وظرف يدل على قيامه. اثباته في بيان كاف اقدام الطاعن على ارتكاب الجريمة متوخيا تعطيل ارادة المجني عليه بدس المخدر في شرابه وتهديده لحمله كرها على امضاء سند مثبت لدين. يتوافر به القصد الجنائي.

(٣) إثبات " بوجه عام " " شهود ". محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في استخلاص الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى" " سلطتها في تقدير أقوال الشهود ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ". نقض " أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها ".

 للمحكمة أن تستمد اقتناعها من أي دليل تطمئن اليه.

 استخلاص الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى. موضوعي.

 وزن أقوال الشهود وتقديرها. موضوعي.

 أخذ محكمة الموضوع بشهادة شاهد. مفاده؟

لا يشترط فى شهادة الشاهد ان تكون واردة على الحقيقة المراد. بجميع تفاصيلها. كفاية ان تكون مؤدية الى هذه الحقيقة باستنتاج سائغ تجريه المحكمة.

تساند الأدلة. لا يشترط أن ينبئ كل دليل منها ويقطع فى كل جزئية من جزئيات الدعوى يكفى أن تكون الأدلة فى مجموعها كوحدة مؤدية إلى ما قصده الحكم منها.

الجدل الموضوعي في تقدير الدليل. غير جائز إثارته امام محكمة النقض.

(٤) إثبات "بوجه عام ". جريمة " إثباتها ". اكراه. اغتصاب مستندات بالقوة. نقض " أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها "

جواز إثبات الجرائم على اختلاف أنواعها بما فيها جريمة الاكراه على توقيع سند مثبت لدين بكافة الطرق القانونية إلا ما استثنى بنص خاص.

 عدم ضبط الايصالات. لا أثر له على قيام الجريمة. إدانة الطاعن في الجريمة. صحيح.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

" الوقائـع "

اتهمت النيابـة العامـة الطاعن في قضية الجناية رقــم.... لسنة ٢٠١٧ جنايات مركز شرطة الدلنجات ( المقيدة بالجدول الكلى برقم.... لسنة ٢٠١٧ جنوب دمنهور ) بأنـه في غضون شهر يناير سنة ٢٠١٧ ــــ بدائرة مركز شرطة الدلنجات ــــ محافظة البحيرة : ــــــ

ـــــ أكره بالقوة والتهديد المجني عليها /.... بالبصمة على عقد تنازل عن قائمة منقولاتها الزوجية، عقد بيع سيارتها وعقد بيع منزلها بأن باغتها ودس مادة مخدرة في شرابها أدت إلى فقدانها الوعي وعقب ذلك تمكن من الاستحصال عبى بصمتها على السندات آنفة البيان وحال محاولتها الهرب من منزلة قام بتهديدها بنشر فيديوهات مخلة لها عن طريق الشبكة العنكبوتية ( الانترنت ) واستحصل كذلك على توقيعها وبصمتها على سندات أخرى مثبتة لدين( إيصالين أمانة ) فتمكن بتلك الوسيلة القسرية من الإكراه من ارتكاب واقعته على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.

وأحالتـــه إلى محكمة جنايات دمنهور لمعـاقبته طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحـالة.

وادعت المجني عليها مدنياً قبل المتهم بمبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه وواحد على سبيل التعويض المؤقت.

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت حضورياً بجلسة ٣٠ من يوليو سنة ٢٠١٨ عملاً بالمادة ٣٢٥ من قانون العقوبات. بمعاقبة المتهم بالسجن المشدد لمدة ثلاث سنوات عما أسند إليه وألزمته المصاريف الجنائية وبأن يؤدى للمدعية بالحق المدني مبلغ عشرة آلاف وواحد جنيه على سبيل التعويض المدني المؤقت وألزمته بمصاريف الدعوى المدنية ومبلغ مائتي جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.

فطعن المحكوم عليه في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض في ٢٥ من سبتمبر سنة ٢٠١٨. وأودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن في التاريخ ذاته موقع عليها من المحامي/....

وبجلسة اليوم سُمِعَت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمــة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد القاضي المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً.

 وحيث إن الطعن المقدم من الطاعن استوفي الشكل المقرر قانوناً.

 حيث إن الطاعن ينعي على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجريمة الإكراه بالقوة والتهديد للتوقيع على سندات، قد شابه القصور في التسبيب، والفساد في الاستدلال، والإخلال بحق الدفاع، ذلك بأنه لم يبين واقعة الدعوى المستوجبة للعقوبة بياناً كافياً تتحقق به الأركان القانونية للجريمة التي دانه بها، ولم يورد مؤدى الأدلة التي أقام عليها قضائه بالإدانة، ولم يستظهر توافر القصد الجنائي وركن الإكراه في الواقعة، واعتنق تصويراً للواقعة يجافي الحقيقة والواقع، وعول على أقوال المجنى عليها وهي أقوال مرسلة لا يؤازرها دليل مادي في الأوراق، وعلى أقوال الشاهدين الثاني والثالث فيما تضمنته تحرياته رغم أنها لا تؤدى إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها، خاصة وأنه لم يتم ضبط المستندات التي ادعت المجنى عليها بإكراهها على توقيعها، كل ذلك مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.

 وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها وساق على صحة الواقعة واسنادها إليه أدلة استقاها من أقوال المجني عليها وشاهدي الإثبات الثاني والثالث وأورد مؤدى كل دليل فيها في بيان واف وهي أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدى إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها. وجاء استعراض المحكمة لهذه الأدلة على نحو يدل على أنها محصتها التمحيص الكافي وألمت بها إلماماً شاملاً، ومتى كان ما أورده الحكم كافياً في تفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصتها المحكمة ــــــ كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة ــــ فإن ذلك يكون محققاً لحكم القانون. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه لا يلزم أن يتحدث الحكم استقلالاً عن توافر القصد الجنائي في جريمة الإكراه بالقوة والتهديد على توقيع سند مثبت لدين أو تصرف بل يكفي أن يكون ما أورده من وقائع وظروف يدل على قيامه – كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة – فإن ذلك حسبه بياناً لتلك الجريمة كما هي معرفة به في القانون بركنيها المادي والمعنوي، ويضحي النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد غير سديد. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم قد أثبت في حق الطاعن في بيان كافِ إقدامه على ارتكاب الجريمة متوخي تعطيل إرادة المجني عليها عن طريق دس مادة مخدرة في شرابها وتهديدها بحيث حملها كرهاً عنها على إمضاء السندات بما يتوافر به هذا الركن في صحيح القانون، فإن منعي الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون غير مقبول. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تستمد اقتناعها بثبوت الجريمة من أي دليل تطمئن إليه طالما أن هذا الدليل له مأخذه الصحيح من الأوراق، وكان من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص من أقوال الشهود وسائر العناصر المطروحة أمامها على بساط البحث الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى حسبما يؤدى إليه اقتناعها وأن تطرح ما يخالفها من صور أخرى ما دام استخلاصها سائغاً مستنداً إلى أدلة مقبولة في العقل والمنطق ولها أصلها في الأوراق، وأن وزن أقوال الشهود وتقدير الظروف التي يؤدون فيها شهادتهم وتعويل القضاء على أقوالهم مهما وجه إليها من مطاعن وحام حولها من الشبهات كل ذلك مرجعه إلى محكمة الموضوع تنزله المنزلة التي تراها وتقدره التقدير الذى تطمئن إليه، وهي متى أخذت بشهادتهم، فإن ذلك يفيد أنها اطرحت جميع الاعتبارات التي ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الأخذ بها. وأنه لا يشترط في شهادة الشاهد أن تكون واردة على الحقيقة المراد إثباتها بأكملها وبجميع تفاصيلها على وجه دقيق، بل يكفي أن يكون من شأن تلك الشهادة أن تؤدى إلى هذه الحقيقة باستنتاج سائغ تجريه محكمة الموضوع يتلاءم به ما قاله الشاهد بالقدر الذى رواه مع عناصر الإثبات الأخرى المطروحة أمامها، وأنه لا يشترط أن تكون الأدلة التي يركن إليها الحكم بحيث ينبئ كل دليل منها ويقطع في كل جزئية من جزئيات الدعوى، إذ الأدلة في المواد الجنائية متساندة يكمل بعضها بعضاً ومنها مجتمعة تتكون عقيدة المحكمة فلا ينظر إلى دليل بعينه لمناقشته على حده دون باقي الأدلة، بل يكفي أن تكون الأدلة في مجموعها كوحدة مؤدية إلى ما قصده الحكم منها ومنتجة في اقتناع المحكمة واطمئنانها إلى ما انتهت إليه، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد كشف عن اطمئنانه إلى أقوال المجني عليها وأقوال شاهدي الإثبات واقتناعه بوقوع الحادث على الصورة التي شهدوا بها، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من منازعة حول تصوير المحكمة للواقعة أو في تصديقها لأقوال المجني عليها وأقوال شاهدي الإثبات أو محاولة تجريحها ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل وهو ما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ولا تجوز مجادلتها فيه أو مصادرة عقيدتها بشأنه أمام محكمة النقض.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان الأصل أن الجرائم على اختلاف أنواعها إلا ما استثني بنص خاص جائز إثباتها بكافة الطرق القانونية ومنها البينة وقرائن الأحوال وأن جريمة الإكراه على توقيع سند مثبت لدين أو تصرف التي دين الطاعن بها لا يشملها استثناء، فإنه يجري عليها ما يجري على سائر المسائل الجنائية من طرق إثبات، ومن ثم فإن الحكم إذ استدل على نسبة هذه الجريمة للطاعن من أقوال المجني عليها وشاهدي الإثبات والتي لها مأخذها الصحيح من الأوراق، فإن استدلاله يكون سائغاً ومن شأنه أن يؤدى إلى ما رتبه عليه ولا يقدح في سلامة استدلال الحكم عدم ضبط المحررات محل الجريمة مادام أن المحكمة قد اقتنعت من الأدلة السائغة التي أوردتها ارتكاب الطاعن للواقعة، ومن ثم فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد يكون غير قويم. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الطعن المقدم من الطاعن برمته يكون على غير أساس متعيناً رفضه موضوعاً.

فلهــذه الأسبــاب

 حكمت المحكمة:ــــ بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفي الموضوع برفضه.

----------

